# Some 3D models



## kf2qd (Nov 22, 2012)

Decided to do some 3D modelling - 

Starting with Elmers #1






Didn't include fasteners and such. Have the Drawing in AutoCad if anyone is interested. Decided to draw it up because the pictures with the original download didn't show up very well, and sometimes a good rotated view can make the details really stand out.

Thinking this would make a nice winter project. Combination of metal working and wood working. Could make a nice piece of furniture...

And Here's Elmers #2 -




And Elmers #3




Elmer #4  A minor mistake, but I don't think it will affect thins as far as visualizint the engine.





And Elmers #5. Not as colorful, and harder to draw because I also had to create those gears...


----------



## johnmcc69 (Nov 22, 2012)

Cool, did you do this in "Inventor"?


----------



## AssassinXCV (Nov 23, 2012)

johnmcc69 said:


> Cool, did you do this in "Inventor"?



Looks more like Solidworks to me.

And yes, it is a cool model

Ian


----------



## kf2qd (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope - AutoCad 2007. 

DOing this for practice, Working on Elmers #10 now.


----------



## kf2qd (Nov 24, 2012)

Elmers #6 




And Elmers #7 




Elmers #8




Elmers #9




Here's a 3D of Elmers #10




Once again - Didn't include fasteners and such. Have the Drawing in AutoCad if anyone  is interested. Decided to draw it up because the pictures with the  original download didn't show up very well, and sometimes a good rotated  view can make the details really stand out.


----------



## kf2qd (Dec 9, 2012)

Elmers #11 - With the crankshaft/pistons on the outside...




Elmers #12




And Here's #13 - With a cutaway through 1 cylinder -


----------

